# To Mont Blanc or not to Mont Blanc...



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been looking at the Mont Blanc pens in the $300 range. Are they really worth it or should I wait to get one as a gift one day as a service award? It seems to be very showy if you ask me but on the right occasion it would be nice to whip out. I have never written with one so I am not sure what all the fuss is about. Plus I went to their website today and they sell purses now. Give me a break. Why can't companies stick to what they are known for. Money, money everywhere and not a dime to spare! (I am not sure exactly what this means but it sounds good right?)

Thoughts / Comments.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

If I paid $300 for a pen, I'd lose it in a month; then I'd kill myself or at least get really, really drunk.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*+1*



JerseyJohn said:


> If I paid $300 for a pen, I'd lose it in a month; then I'd kill myself or at least get really, really drunk.


That's a thought....


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a couple of Mont Blancs - one a hand-me-down from my dad, the other bought on eBay for a fraction of retail. Nice pens, but I wouldn't pay the asking price.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Mont Blanc is to pens as Rolex is to watches. You can get a superior pen in a different brand for less money. And while most people will be impressed, those who know pens will not.

If you want a new pen, consider a Parker Duofold Centennial or a Pelikan M800 or M1000. In vintage, which I prefer, take a look at oversize Sheaffer lever fillers, Parker 51's, Parker Vacumatics, Sheaffer Snorkels, etc. A vintage pen which has been gone over by someone who knows what he is doing is typically more reliable than a modern pen.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

It is both popular and easy to write off Mont Blanc, particularly the Mont Blanc 146, as an expensive status symbol. While to many it has taken its place as an icon of social striving, that overlooks the fact that before it was a status symbol and after, it was one of the world's finest writing instruments. It remains one of the worlds finest writing instruments, though by no means the only fine or world's finest pen.

The Mont Blancs are damn good pens, some people even consider thema relative bargain.

Buzz


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I was never particular fond of Montblanc's, preferring the Cross BP and DuPont FP. However, last Summer a local dealer was getting rid of his MB inventory and I got a deal on the a MB Diplomat FP that I couldn't resist. I have since become a fan of Montblanc, having added a BP and rollerball to the collection. So, yes I would recommend a Montblanc. Best of luck.


----------



## 27.9.82.8 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice, but Unfortunately, everyone and his brother has one. Kind of boring too. There are so many nice and unique choices though:

Check out a Montegrappa Espressione - beautiful Italian pens, and top drawer in every way.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*WOW!*

Thanks for all the advice. I have a lot of research to do before I invest. I do want a nice pen for business occasions. Also, I do tend to go for the understatement of an item that is still top notch quality but not as much of an overstatement (if that makes sense).

Keep the comments coming.

Does anyone know if it is safe to by Mont Blanc on ebay or are there fakes out there?

Are there other places to find a deal.

Being in a wholesale industry I loath retail! But don't we all.


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

I own two Mont Blanc pens. Sadly, the exact the same model...

Both were grad. gifts... both were the ~$300 model. 

Both sit on the large screen TV in my room and are rarely, if ever, used. 

Sad is the word that comes to mind... it's actually the best reminder that money is not everything... I cite that fact quite a bit.. so much money.. and no one cares. 

Good luck if you want to buy one.. I don't recommend it.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

Out of curiosity, if one were to carry a nice pen on occassion, would you carry a ball point or a fountain?


----------



## Wildman (Sep 5, 2007)

I read this interview once with one of the world's leading pen experts. They asked him which one he'd go with if he was forced to rely on cheap drugstore pens, and he said "Sanford Uniball."


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

StickPig said:


> Out of curiosity, if one were to carry a nice pen on occassion, would you carry a ball point or a fountain?


If you were only going to own one, I'd actually suggest a rollerball/fineliner. Usually more elegant than the ballpoint, but far more practical (and less expensive) than the fountain. You can also swap fineliner and rollerball cartridges depending on what you like better.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Which Parker ballpoint would people recommend, if any?


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

StickPig said:


> Out of curiosity, if one were to carry a nice pen on occassion, would you carry a ball point or a fountain?


I carry a pen every time I have a jacket or coat with me. A fountain pen with suits, ballpoints with casual outfits.


----------



## Gustav (Apr 24, 2008)

*My take*

I like having a nice presentable pen in my briefcase for meetings. Cross works for me. Pens and sunglasses are items that are difficult for me not too lose in less than a year, and if I spend $300 on clothing, or shoes, I want it to last more than a year.

Besides, I have too many weak areas of my wardrobe at this point...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I think each person should spend their money on whatever the heck they want to spend it on (I don't even like to think of how much I've blown on my Harley-Davidson), the mere thought of spending anywhere close to that much money on something like an ink pen makes me shudder. The uniball pens that I buy in bulk at Staples are the most comfortable, smooth writing pens that I have ever used, and I have never been embarrassed to be seen carrying one in my jacket pocket. I've never cared much for status symbols, but I have no negative feelings toward my friends who do. To each his own. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I'm with Cruiser - and what I write is the source of my income (nothing yet, though, sadly! ) so pens are quite important to me.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

In good conscience I can only reccomend a fountain pen, and a piston filler at that. You can't go wrong with a Pelikan or Aurora. Namiki's vanishing points are fun too. Mont Blanc, while quality pens, are declasse - too much of a vulgar class totem like Rolexs, BMWs, Louis Vuitton bags, etc.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Interesting*

It is very interesting to see the mix of responses. Usually I am a very practical person. A writing utensil may be purchased for $0.49 or $4,900. They still both get the job done but is the more expensive always better. To a degree. We have all heard the old adage "You get what you pay for". However when is enough enough? Taking this into consideration Mont Blanc definitely drifts into the status symbol arena as opposed to the practical. That little white logo is still cool though!


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

Not.

A black S.T. Dupont Orpheo is my pen of choice. Like a nice "don't screw with me" suit, a good pen oozes authority.

Mont Blanc pens are overpriced status symbols.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*And what are these?*



p.o.t.u.s said:


> Not.
> 
> A black S.T. Dupont Oreo is my pen of choice. Like a nice "don't screw with me" suit, a good pen oozes authority.
> 
> Mont Blanc pens are overpriced status symbols.


Wow! I just checked the price of these pens. No offense but if you consider Mont Blanc overpriced then what are these?


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*100th post*

Took a long time to reach 100 but here I am!


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

rbstc123 said:


> Wow! I just checked the price of these pens. No offense but if you consider Mont Blanc overpriced then what are these?


And every bit if not more flamboyant than Mont Blanc


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> If you were only going to own one, I'd actually suggest a rollerball/fineliner. Usually more elegant than the ballpoint, but far more practical (and less expensive) than the fountain. You can also swap fineliner and rollerball cartridges depending on what you like better.


Are there any brick and mortar stores where I could expect to find a decent selection? I think I'd like to find one nice pen to keep in my suit jacket, but would like to make sure I enjoy the feel of writing with it.


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

dragon said:


> And every bit if not more flamboyant than Mont Blanc


This model, the Orpheo, is not flamboyant. Though I agree some (most) of their models most certainly are.

Also, the S.T. Dupont is a much nicer pen than a Mont Blanc. The S.T. Dupont body is metal coated natural lacquer versus the "precious resin," also known as plastic, that makes the Mont Blanc.


----------



## Shneider (Mar 21, 2008)

StickPig said:


> Are there any brick and mortar stores where I could expect to find a decent selection? I think I'd like to find one nice pen to keep in my suit jacket, but would like to make sure I enjoy the feel of writing with it.


being you're in Vegas, check this out https://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31950


----------



## fpatton (Apr 28, 2008)

Good evening! This is my first post here on the forums, but I have been lurking for a while and appreciate all the great advice! 

I just sold a 146 recently, having tried on and off for 20 years to like it. I love fountain pens, and I loved the way the 146 looked. In many ways, though, my $60 Cross worked better, so I couldn't justify keeping the 146. (Hey, there are shoes to buy out there!)

If you know anybody who collects fountain pens, ask to try an old Parker, like a 45 or 51. That will tell you how such a pen should write, and give you a good basis for comparison with newer models from Pelikan (excellent recommendation from Beachcomber) and the like. 

Fred


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

I got my Mont Blanc (classic Meisterstück 149 fountain pen ) as a present from my wife 15 to 20 years ago and I still love it. She got me the matching ballpoint a few years later.

It is very much like Rolex watches in terms of being the most copied item in its particular field and there are more fakes about than genuine - the same applies though,* I* get pleasure from my Mont Blanc, I enjoy writing with it, filling it, even just uncapping and capping it.

It's a great pen and I still think its a classic not ostentatious design. Quality not Bling if you will (thats the 149 not some of the other pens in the Mont Blanc range!), back to the Rolex analogy, I love them in steel but wouldn't go gold and diamonds!

I would never consider buying a Mont Blanc watch, cufflinks etc. but they have been making very good pens for over 100 years and I would have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

27.9 said:


> Nice, but Unfortunately, everyone and his brother has one. Kind of boring too. There are so many nice and unique choices though:
> 
> Check out a Montegrappa Espressione - beautiful Italian pens, and top drawer in every way.


Why should "what everybody has" effect one's decisions? Boring? How so? Any fine writing instrument brings joy to the daily act of...well...writing. What I find unfortunate are people who are insecure about their taste and fear being taken for something they wish not to be.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

kngrimm said:


> I own two Mont Blanc pens. Sadly, the exact the same model...
> 
> Both were grad. gifts... both were the ~$300 model.
> 
> ...


Why do you not recommend it? Becuase it doesn't work well? Because you don't like fountain pens? Becuase they are expensive and children are starving in Africa? Because of their iconic status?

Buzz


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

StickPig said:


> Are there any brick and mortar stores where I could expect to find a decent selection? I think I'd like to find one nice pen to keep in my suit jacket, but would like to make sure I enjoy the feel of writing with it.


Try Joon in New York City. Nothing but pens - MB, Lamy, Cartier, you name it. And a significant discount from buying it from the Mont Blanc store just down the street, while still be an authorized dealer with valid warranty. The warranty helps especially for fountain pens.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> Try Joon in New York City. Nothing but pens - MB, Lamy, Cartier, you name it. And a significant discount from buying it from the Mont Blanc store just down the street, while still be an authorized dealer with valid warranty. The warranty helps especially for fountain pens.


They have a website, but won't post prices for MB on it, for obvious reasons.

www.joon.com


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

*Richard Binder Pens*

Can I suggest a Pelikan.

I have a number of fountain pens - including a Mont Blanc 149 that has never been out of the box! I like a broad nib with a good ink flow and discovered Richard who is able to 'tweek' nibs to suit writing style and personal taste. I took a gamble and bought a Pelikan with broad nib and asked for a heavy ink flow. I was blown away by the smoothness of the nib.

I'm now tempted to go for a 3B nib.

An expensive pen is only as good as the nib - so start here and work backwards.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

kngrimm said:


> I own two Mont Blanc pens. Sadly, the exact the same model...
> 
> Both were grad. gifts... both were the ~$300 model.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Is it sad because the pens don't write well, or you just don't care that much for expensive pens, or it shows that the people who gave you the pens don't know you as well as you thought, or you just don't think of using them, even though they're right in front of you?

Without more I don't think this helps the OP (or the rest of us) very much.


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a mont blanc meisterstuck rollerball and 2 pelikan rollerballs and for some reason they write so poorly for me. They are rough, require too much pressure to write, and skip so much. I honestly never expected fancy pens to consistently write ten times less nicely than a uni-ball. Even with new refills, the skipping and line thickness variation is just too much for me. Maybe I'm buying my refills at the wrong places or something, tho the last set of refills was from Joon.

Aren't montblanc rollerballs supposed to be fun to write with?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a couple of Waterman fountain pens, one I bought for myself and the other presented to me as an award, and an older Parker, given to be by my late Mother as a high school graduation present. While the Parker is my favorite, perhaps for sentimental reasons, they all write comfortably and I enjoy them mostly for crafting personal correspondence. I may be the last of the dinosaurs, that use "snail mail" for my personal communications(?)!!  But at least, it gives me an excuse for enjoying my fountain pens!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

It's kind of ironic than many on this site can't justify spending considerable money on a pen, when an inexpensive pen can perform the same function. That's what many think when they purchase a suit for $129, while a significant number on this site are spending thousands on a suit. In their minds, the suit is still serving _basically_ the same purpose.

So, I guess it's simply a matter of priority, perception and your particular outlook. The argument can go in any direction. A Honda can take you to the same place as a Harley.... but it's just _not_ a Harley. That Timex will tell you the same time as that Patek Philipe, (if not more accurately), but it's just _not_ a PP.

Everyone has his/her own perceived value, and no one should judge whether that Rolex, BMW, Louis Vuitton pocketbook is being purchased as a status symbol or simply because that's something the person wants and appreciates.

On a side note, I've received Mont Blanc's as a gift, and don't buy into their "resin" material, which I simply consider cheap plastic. Just drop it on your ceramic kitchen floor once as I did, and watch your $300 "resin" pen shatter into dozens of pieces.

I also received a Lamy pen in a similar style to the Mont Blanc, and it's built like a tank. It's been dropped several times, writes well and has some unique design features. It gets my vote over the Mont Blanc simply for the materials.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I have Mont Blancs, Pelikans and Parkers. I prefer to Pelikans over the rest of them. However, the Parker Duofold is a beautiful pen. You will pay $300 for such a pen I think if you get the larger one, and will love it. Pelikan pens have a great warrantee, and I had sent mine back when the plunger became sticky, and immediately had a like new pen in my mail box. Mont Blancs have tended to have inferior ink release and I don't like the way the cap seals. All are very nice pens. If I could have just one, I would go with the Doufold, unless you like the pen to be lighter...in that case I would go with the Pelikan.


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Blue or black fountain ink is best??


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

DocD said:


> On a side note, I've received Mont Blanc's as a gift, and don't buy into their "resin" material, which I simply consider cheap plastic. Just drop it on your ceramic kitchen floor once as I did, and watch your $300 "resin" pen shatter into dozens of pieces.


Agree with this - My MB rollerball (in Broad of course) cracked and is now held togther with superglue!

Reading the comments its all about ink flow and skipping etc - again this is because you have not got the nib set up. A nib specialist will set the pen on a scale of 1 - 9, where 1 is the driest and 9 the wettest. I have mine set to 8. They should be able to do this with a MB as well as regrinding if required.

BTW blue/black is good ink but I have a liking for Caran d'Ache 'storm' - like a bluey-brown.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

mdellison said:


> Blue or black fountain ink is best??


A good bright blue or a nice purple are my favorites.


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

I just re-read my post about 'so much money' and 'no one cares'... I'm talking specifically about the pen - not me : )

I mean no one cares if you have a $300 pen... it's kinda worthless.

Anyway, just wanted to clarify that..


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

And now I just read Jack's question.. 

I think spending $300 on a pen is a waste (personally). Another person cited how people here spend thousands on suits and expensive cars... 

No offense, but I don't think that comparison is very good. I would get WAY more enjoyment out of a expensive BMW than I would from a Mont Blanc, which as someone else pointed out, feels like cheap plastic and hardly 'writes' that much better than other pens..

The value, to me, is worthless.. for reference, I own some Cross pens, too.. they write just as good or better than Mont Blanc... and I own bulk pens you can buy anywhere and they write just as good... 

I just don't see the point of putting a little gold on something and then jacking up the price 1000% 'just cause'... anyway, I guess the point of these pens is the make the person 'feel' more confident about themselves... in which case, do please enjoy...


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Fountain pens are very personal -- what fits my hand and writing style may not fit you. I recommend going to a local pen shop and trying as many as you can. The feel of the pen in your hand and nib on paper need to be experienced first-hand. There are lots of nib sizes and styles to consider as well.

Your post implies that you are new to fountain pens. I suggest starting small (and inexpensive) and work up from there. You can find a very nice Waterman Phileas for around $30. My personal favorite is the Waterman Carene at around $150 street price. Keep in mind that fountain pen writing is more that just the pen -- the ink and paper are just as important. Try Moleskin notebooks and Private reserve inks. Don't by a fountain pen as a status or fashion statement, but rather because you like writing with it. Otherwise, a good quality roller ball or gel pen will be more to your liking.

For more information, look at:

https://www.fountainpennetwork.com

Hope this helps,
AD


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't get a MOntblanc, they're too expensive and don't write that good, plus everyone notices it rightaway. You might consider "Graf von Faber Castell", Caran d'Ache or Sailor (Sailor is pretty unknown, but nice and affordable)

manuduenas


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

kngrimm said:


> And now I just read Jack's question..
> 
> I think spending $300 on a pen is a waste (personally). Another person cited how people here spend thousands on suits and expensive cars...
> 
> ...


I see it as more of an accessory that adds to my personal style. Of course I/m not looking to spend $300 either. I think this is more of what I'm looking for, but I really want to try it out before I buy. It is a Pelikan 400 rollerball.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pelikan400rollerballni6.jpg


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

alphadelta said:


> Don't by a fountain pen as a status or fashion statement, but rather because you like writing with it. Otherwise, a good quality roller ball or gel pen will be more to your liking.


I couldn't agree more...

Last year my mother in law gave me a 149 she happened upon, and while it's too large a pen to really write with it did get me started. Quickly I realized that there's a bit of work to keeping a few fountain pens going and it's not for everyone.

I've got a few Dunhill pens I found at Marshalls a while back that I really enjoy. A ballpoint that I leave in my folio and a matching fountain pen that I keep in my sportcoat. While a bit heavy but they're very comfortable to write with and the fountain pen is very easy to maintain with the cartridges.

-spence


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have given Mont Blanc pens as gifts, but have no use for one myself, sticking to either Cross or Waterman.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thanks*



alphadelta said:


> Fountain pens are very personal -- what fits my hand and writing style may not fit you. I recommend going to a local pen shop and trying as many as you can. The feel of the pen in your hand and nib on paper need to be experienced first-hand. There are lots of nib sizes and styles to consider as well.
> 
> Your post implies that you are new to fountain pens. I suggest starting small (and inexpensive) and work up from there. You can find a very nice Waterman Phileas for around $30. My personal favorite is the Waterman Carene at around $150 street price. Keep in mind that fountain pen writing is more that just the pen -- the ink and paper are just as important. Try Moleskin notebooks and Private reserve inks. Don't by a fountain pen as a status or fashion statement, but rather because you like writing with it. Otherwise, a good quality roller ball or gel pen will be more to your liking.
> 
> ...


This is terrific advice. Thank you very much. After reading so much info posted here (all very helpful) I have seen a love / hate with Mont Blanc and have also been exposed to other quality writing devices. What I take from all this is - It's all about personal preference, taste and most importantly how the pen writes for you personally.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*As one who writes a lot....*

....a fine pen is as important as any other piece of equipment which is used frequently. And, it can please one's sense of aesthetics as well as any other part of the wardrobe.

That said, MB is a 'good' pen, but as has been previously stated, much of it's 'goodness' comes at an inflated price. One pays for the recognition/status.

At the same price point (or less) there are many fine pens out there which will please your aesthetic sensibilities as well as provide an outstanding writing experience, esp. if your frame of reference are $.99 Bic's and the like.

I personally like vintage fountain pens, lever and plunger fills (esp. Parker Vacmatics), they offer a writing experience unparalleled, and with the variety of inks available, allow you to make a unique writing statement, being as bold or subtle as you want. Also, look into vintage Esterbrooks, they are readily available, stoutly built, cheap, and NOS interchangeable nibs are available to add to your writing experience. The appearance alone of both these vinatge beauties makes a subtle, unique statement about you that is most assuredly NOT MontBlanc!

For new pens and inks, I highly recommend Fountain Pen Hospital in NYC or online. And for more personal recs, feel free to PM me.

Sam


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

I've used a MB 146 almost daily at work for over 20 years and have been very happy with it. I'd used fountain pens on and off since high school but they were always inexpensive and utilitarian. The 146 was the fountain pen I'd always wanted, but I'd never heard of Waterman, Montegrappa and other excellent pen makers. MB is not ostentatious or obtrusive but it is clearly recognizable. 

Over the years I've tried a few other high quality pens and some write better than the 146 and some don't. Your best bet is to find a store that carries a wide variety and see which pen fits your hand the best (I'd used a slim stainless steel MB for a few years before the 146 but it always felt too small in my hand) and what feels best pen to paper.

Also, choose your ink wisely. After having gone through countless bottles of MB, Scheaffer, Pelican and other inks, my favorite is Noodler's, usually navy blue.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Except for their writer's series, Mont Blanc are among the most overated so-called luxury items available. There are many writing instruments out there that outperform and outlast Mont Blanc pens and at an equivalent or lesser cost; the Pelikan line comes readily to mind.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's my thinking. I've only seen Monte Blancs, and have never used one. I have several Montgrappas, and a few Watermans. I can say that they're nice and perform well.

From what I've seen of the MBs is that they're common in they're use and proliferation. Sort of a default nice pen.

My advice is to work on one's penmanship. The written words are far more impressive than the instrument used to create them.

I get great results from a $1 Speedball pen point in a 49 cent holder. I practice my penmanship for 20 minutes each day just to warm up for painting.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Ironically, although I have a few Mont Blanc's and a few Lamy's, I started thinking about how much I actually write on a daily basis, and it's actually minimal.

I no longer handwrite my charts, they are all dictated or done electronically on the computer. In the hospital, some notes are handwritten, but almost all histories/physicals and consultations are dictated. In my office, I used to receive so many calls from pharmacies checking on the prescriptions I wrote in a hurry, that now I have stampers for the 20-30 most common prescriptions I write, or have pre-printed prescription pads supplied by the pharmaceutical companies.

X-ray facilities, lab facilities, pathology forms, etc., all have small boxes to "check off", and no longer require lengthy handwritten prescriptions or notes.

Therefore, when I started thinking about it, I realized that it's going to take a very long time to use up my ink supply!

In today's automated age, with the use of dictation equipment, voice recognition software, text messaging, MS Word, etc., I was wondering how many of you actually use a pen/paper extensively on a daily basis?


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

rbstc123 said:


> I have been looking at the Mont Blanc pens in the $300 range. Are they really worth it or should I wait to get one as a gift one day as a service award? It seems to be very showy if you ask me but on the right occasion it would be nice to whip out. I have never written with one so I am not sure what all the fuss is about. Plus I went to their website today and they sell purses now. Give me a break. Why can't companies stick to what they are known for. Money, money everywhere and not a dime to spare! (I am not sure exactly what this means but it sounds good right?)
> 
> Thoughts / Comments.


I have an expensive Mont Blanc pen and to me it is just one of many options for a writing instrument. I more often use my much less expensive Cross pen. Spend your money elsewhere; I don't think Mont Blanc are worth their cost.


----------



## Neal Shields (Mar 11, 2007)

*"Customer service"*

I have three fountain pens and my wife has one of the limited edition pens, plus two ball points and a pencil.

I have had numerious petty hastles with they euphemistically call their "customer service" department, as has my boss who also carries them.

It is really disapointing as I have always used and loved fountain pens and lusted after a two tone point Mont Blanc for most of my youth. The old addage "be careful what you wish for" applies.

Once the little plastic nut came off the top of my pen and it and the pen fell into my top pocket. They first refused to replace the clip that was lost because I might be lying about loseing it and might just be trying to get a clip so I could put it on a counterfit pen. (I couldn't make this up) then the compromise was that I had to pay for a new clip because somehow it was my fault that they didn't tighten the nut.

If you drop them they break like glass and again it is a knock down drag out to get them fixed.

Now they apearantly want to trade on all the good will they have generated and sell cuff links, watches etc under the same brand. Go figure?

I can also bad mouth Rolex USA customer service so I agree with the posts that compare them to Rolex. Rolex customer service is so good, that last year I brought a Patex

It seems to me that a "luxury" product should be the experience of ownership, not just the price.

If I were going to buy a new fountain pen there are a group of old men in Japan who retired from one of the major pen compainies that are makeing hand made pens to die for. Spend a little extra and get one of those.

Neal


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

It would seem that the Rolex/Mont Blanc similarity extends to the AAAC forum. Its obviously another emotive love it or hate it item. 

Good advice from everyone on the alternatives but I'll have to wait till I drop the Mont Blanc before I go shopping... hopefully I won't need to.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

NU81 said:


> I have an expensive Mont Blanc pen and to me it is just one of many options for a writing instrument. I more often use my much less expensive Cross pen. Spend your money elsewhere; I don't think Mont Blanc are worth their cost.


I also have a considerably expensive Mont Blanc and I actually do like it very much. I've only had it for about a year so I can't speak to durability, but when people say 'performance' I don't quite understand... It writes and it writes very nicely... granted I am a novice with fine pens.

That said, I can't recommend a Mont Blanc at full retail (I got mine as a special purchase) ... just as with fashiony brands, the advertising budget of Mont Blanc must either raise the price or drop the quality. So the brands recommended by others could be a better option.

What I would recommend is a fountain, they are classic and can add some character to you penmanship in my opinion.

Also, I'm not aware of your 'accomplishments' I shall say, but you may want to take that into consideration when choosing the pen. I'm still in college, with little professional accomplishment to speak of, yet I have a pen that most businessmen couldn't afford (again, I had the opportunity to get an MB at a special price) - something I have to be careful with... my dad noted this as it can come off as though I have not yet earned it. Even though it is an understated pen, as others have said people see it as a status symbol... or even lack of taste.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't dislike Mont Blancs myself but when it was time about ten years ago to buy a new fountain pen I opted for one handmade by a judge in town who made them as a hobby.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

In a word, NEIN!

They are the most overrated, overpriced writing instruments you can find. If you like the size try Cross Townsend. For less money you can get lacquer over metal instead of a plastic barrel. Just my opionion but you can do much better for less.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Gosh! How about Montblanc watches, what is the general opinion on them?


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

DocD said:


> It's kind of ironic than many on this site can't justify spending considerable money on a pen, when an inexpensive pen can perform the same function. That's what many think when they purchase a suit for $129, while a significant number on this site are spending thousands on a suit. In their minds, the suit is still serving _basically_ the same purpose.


Very well said and ever so true.

My sister is adamant that she's going to buy me a Mont Blanc pen for my graduation next year because "a doctor should have a nice pen". However, I don't give a crap about pens as long as they write smoothly and I'd rather not have to deal with a fountain pen (which she wants to get me) potentially leaking plus needing to be refilled and stuff.

I'm still working on convincing her that while I appreciate the thought I'd rather have a gift (since she insists on one) that I'd actually like rather than one she likes. :idea: She's always been frikken stubborn and domineering like that. *sigh*

I'd much rather she put the money towards a cheaper watch like a Stowa or Hamilton cause watches, I do like...


----------



## rodngun762 (Apr 5, 2008)

My great aunt got me a Mont Blanc pen for my 13th birthday. I had it for a while, used to do homework and stuff with it. I lost it. I really was too young to appreciate such a thing- I really wish I had one now.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

https://www.exactwatches.com/Mont-Blanc-Rollerball/MBB1007.html

If you're going to lose it anyway, why not a knock off...


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd get a Mont Blanc watch but what if the thing leaks ink on my wrist?

I took a look at the watches and they seem to be as visualy boisterous as their pens.

I'm learning that when revered brands of any sort start to grow beyond their natural retail boarders, the customer service gets lousey. I'm experiencing this with a favorite clothing house right now.

It's not that the MB pen is bad but their star has faded. Their are better stars to explore.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

StickPig said:


> Are there any brick and mortar stores where I could expect to find a decent selection? I think I'd like to find one nice pen to keep in my suit jacket, but would like to make sure I enjoy the feel of writing with it.


If you are ever anywhere near Delray Beach, FL, the Levenger factory store is a good source of interesting pens at discount prices


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

kngrimm said:


> And now I just read Jack's question..
> 
> I think spending $300 on a pen is a waste (personally). Another person cited how people here spend thousands on suits and expensive cars...
> 
> No offense, but I don't think that comparison is very good. I would get WAY more enjoyment out of a expensive BMW than I would from a Mont Blanc, which as someone else pointed out, feels like cheap plastic and hardly 'writes' that much better than other pens..


I agree with this 100%...

Also, I think I am a pretty responsible person but for some reason I lose pens like I am performing a magic trick! I have NO idea where they go...somewhere there is a pile of odd socks and pens...fortunately for the lucky finder of that pile, there are QUITE a few Mont Blancs...

I remember years ago my dad had a drawer full of them - people would always give them to him as gifts and I would help myself whenever I needed a pen (not realizing they were worth anything)...years later my dad casually mentioned that he was surprised the contents of the drawer had gone down when he was constantly throwing more in there...I mentioned that I had "taken a bunch", not thinking anything of it and that was when I got the oh so valuable lesson...too bad I didn't have a camera handy to take a picture of my dad's face during THAT conversation!


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I remember years ago my dad had a drawer full of them - people would always give them to him as gifts and I would help myself whenever I needed a pen (not realizing they were worth anything)...years later my dad casually mentioned that he was surprised the contents of the drawer had gone down when he was constantly throwing more in there...I mentioned that I had "taken a bunch", not thinking anything of it and that was when I got the oh so valuable lesson...too bad I didn't have a camera handy to take a picture of my dad's face during THAT conversation!


Oh dear. :icon_smile_big:



acidicboy said:


> Gosh! How about Montblanc watches, what is the general opinion on them?


Where's the pot-stirring smilie when you need it. :biggrin2:


----------



## fp1 (Feb 11, 2008)

NU81 said:


> I have an expensive Mont Blanc pen and to me it is just one of many options for a writing instrument. I more often use my much less expensive Cross pen. Spend your money elsewhere; I don't think Mont Blanc are worth their cost.


I concur. I have both a MB and a Cross. My MB sits at my desk at home (fear of losing) while I constantly use my Cross Pens.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a decent pen collection, including a few MB, and my own opinions on MB pens from having owned and used a few (BP and FP) are:
1. MB ballpoint cartridges are my favorites. This is the main reason I use
MB ballpoint pens.
2. MB ballpoints are not as sturdy as others - famous for not surviving 
falls, also just not impressively solid (not supporting the analogy with
Rolex in this regard).
3. MB nibs are some of my favorites and compare very well to all other 
brands, at least in providing smooth ink flow and moderate flex. There
are others at least as good or maybe better (Yard-O-Lead), but MB 
stacks up pretty well to its competition in terms of the nib feel and 
function.

In other words, I like the MB writing experience and wish I could use their BP cartridges in other pens. I think their main deficiencies are that the pens themselves are not very robust nor as finely made as some others (duPont in particular). 
In regards to whether they are worth $300, I'd say there are better values. For a more solid, understated pen I'd always prefer a Waterman. For a more elegant pen, I'd go with Yard-O-Lead (available in this price range in both BP and FP). To out Montblanc a Montblanc I'd definitely do a duPont (some BP are available for a little over $300 and there is just no comparison in terms of quality of construction and fineness of finish).
Bottom line, though, is individual fit - try any of these pens out before buying so that you can determine which feels best to you (it's surprising how awkward an otherwise great pen can feel if it's just not compatible with you own ergonomics).


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

I write every day.

I got my first MB (ballpoint) as a graduation gift after law school and I still use that pen 18 years later. Yes I've dropped it and had the body replaced a couple of times ($30) but its come through several drops without breaks too. 

I love the feel of it in my hand for that its worth it. (I did not get mine when it was $300). I also have a burgundy one that I bought about 13 years ago as a back up.

As for customer service, there's a MB shop local and they have always been gracious and accommodating in making the necessary repairs.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

rbstc123 said:


> I have been looking at the Mont Blanc pens in the $300 range. Are they really worth it or should I wait to get one as a gift one day as a service award? It seems to be very showy if you ask me but on the right occasion it would be nice to whip out. I have never written with one so I am not sure what all the fuss is about. Plus I went to their website today and they sell purses now. Give me a break. Why can't companies stick to what they are known for. Money, money everywhere and not a dime to spare! (I am not sure exactly what this means but it sounds good right?)
> 
> Thoughts / Comments.


FWIW, go to a pen store with a wide selection of fine pens and try out pens, lot of them. Then buye the one that you like writing with the most that is within your price range. A look at a tsite like www.fountainpenhospital.com should give you an idea of brands and models so you'll be able to tell whether a store has a wide selection.

BTW, I have a case full of MB pens. I love how they collect dust while I go to work with a Waterman or a Cross in my pocket nearly every day. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## andyslo (Dec 30, 2007)

*Whatever you get, make sure the nib size is the right size for you*

Fine, Medium and Bold. Japanese sizes are generally a size smaller so a Japanese medium is a western fine...got that? The retired Japanese craftsman that now make pens by hand are at Nakaya.org I met with the president once whose father runs Platinum pens. Right now in my pocket I have a Nakaya Koi with a flexible fine nib and a Conway Stewart with an Italic nib. You can google these guys, Richard Binder and John Mottishaw who are fine nibmeisters and online pen dealers and I imagine will answer most any question and grind nibs to any specifications. Some of the online and Brick shops I've seen mentioned above are also excellent.

I don't own a MontBlanc yet buy would like to. I love to write with fountain pens, some are weighted or balanced better for my hand, some materials are very beautiful as well as hypnotic to look at during boring meetings. The best pens of course (at least for me) are those with sentimental attributes, either gifts from loved ones or made by sombody I like and respect. Enjoy and have fun with it.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Mont Blanc used to be available at reasonable discounts up until about (very roughly) ten years ago. At that point, it seems that they wanted to become a luxury brand, not just a pen maker. The Mont Blanc boutiques then proliferated in the upscale malls, and Mont Blanc pulled back on letting the pens be sold at discount. 

I still like my MB ballpoint and write with it every day. The quality of the ink has possibly gotten better. I don't know, however, if I'd buy another one at full retail these days.

I agree that Pelikan and Parker also make excellent pens that will be recognized by discerning pen aficionados.

I recently dropped my larger Pelikan Roller Ball, of course, cracking the body into several pieces. Their distributor, Chartpak, replaced the body for free.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I like it ..*

but because everybody has one I am hesitant in buying the Meisterstruck. So it's another MB model for me, perhaps ...

This is all a point in study in the sense that all of the class things of old - like LV luggage, Tiffany, Roelx etc. - which people used to buy because these things were really fine and good performing - all that changed because of marketing and some people are looking at switching brands because they do not want to be on board with the chavs.

And I actually think that Rolex is still a good watch and give my wife Tiffany things.

Andrey

P.S. I am actually thinking of buying a Conway Stewart pen.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Pen pen*



StickPig said:


> Are there any brick and mortar stores where I could expect to find a decent selection? I think I'd like to find one nice pen to keep in my suit jacket, but would like to make sure I enjoy the feel of writing with it.


There is a Mont Blanc shop, excuse me "boutique," in the Beverly Center here in Los Angeles and their website shows lots. Take your pick:

https://www.montblanc.com/index_boutiquelocator.php

Unfortunately, you will only be able to compare Mont Blank products, including purses, eyewear, jewelry, and fragrance(!). There is another shop that I have seen that has a variety of makers, but so far I have been unable to re-find it. Will post if I do.

I nabbed a Mont Blanc duty free on a flight back from Europe that I love but only carry when I'm out dressed to impress. Since you haven't even tried one, I assume that's your main goal right now. Don't get one without being happy that it writes well for you, though, or you'll regret it. Do be cautious of other than authorized dealers.


----------



## Owen Meany (Jul 10, 2008)

I use fountain pens to the exclusion of all others...My favorite daily writer is my Sailor. Most of the comments here a good. I have found that the more expensive the pen, the more important it is to "test drive" it if you can. Some very expensive pens can be messy and hard to use on a regular basis.

I visit, and please Google "the Fountain Hospital", they have got everything and are very helpfu. To date. I have 12 fountain pens that I rotate. None or more then $250 and the average about $125

If you are looking for status in a pen, agreed the Monte Blans is the Rolex, but, just like the watch world, the real collectors will spot and give your props for having a more respected pen (or watch).Almost for sure, you will find one that you like to write with much better....

Just my humble input....John


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a Waterman Exception that I love, writes very well and isn't flashy in the slightest (though very nice, and people DO notice it). Understated elegance...

I've had Montblancs and given them all away. Other than getting a Hemmingway limited edition fountain pen from about a decade ago, i would never bother with them again.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Roll with the punches . . .*



StickPig said:


> Out of curiosity, if one were to carry a nice pen on occassion, would you carry a ball point or a fountain?


My Mont Blank is a roller-ball, which writes beautifully with a slight flair. Since I am left-handed, a nib pen would not work very well for me. I guess they've made fountains less of a messy trial with ink cartridges, but I always worry the cap will come off and I'll end up with a stain.


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

As someone earlier pointed out, the top end of MB and the writer's / artists series are exceptional pens (I have the Proust and Dostoevsky --> and only because they are my two favourite authors). The 146 and black series are too ubiquitous (every broker/banker/lawyer I know carries one) and I would therefore never consider one irrespective of price and quality. At this price range, I would prefer a Montegrappa, Omas or Caran.

Aside: whenever I have spoken to those more well versed in pens than I am (such as in reputable pen shops) they all speak highly of MB. It is only on fora (such as this) that there seems to be this antipathy toward MB, or is it an antipathy to all successful designer brands I wonder (Rolex, Armani, Tiffany, etc)....


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Getting into this late, but I have had a few fountain pens over the years...

Two Montblanc 145 Chopins
1 Montblanc 146 Le Grand
2 Pelikan 605s
1 Namiki Vanishing point
1 Waterman Phileas
1 Aurora 88

Ironically the two best writers of the bunch were the two cheapest pens, the Phileas ($40) and the Namiki ($100)

The Pelikan was close third, the Aurora 4th and the Montblancs were way way behind....always scratchy and had spotty flow most of the time.

I would agree with those who say Montblanc is like Rolex, you pay a huge premium for the name and the marketing vs others....but they both make decent products.

If your concerned with showy displays of percieved wealth or if you just have to have a montblanc and nothing else then they are a fine piece of pocket jewelery.

If you want a good solid reliable high quality pen then there are IMHO countless other and quite possibly better options in Parker, Pelikan, Aurora, Sailor, Namiki, Waterman, and others....

Good luck


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Zubberah said:


> Aside: whenever I have spoken to those more well versed in pens than I am (such as in reputable pen shops) they all speak highly of MB. It is only on fora (such as this) that there seems to be this antipathy toward MB, or is it an antipathy to all successful designer brands I wonder (Rolex, Armani, Tiffany, etc)....


Did the people in those pen shops sell Montblanc? one has to wonder how on the level those people truly are as they have a vested interest in selling something...especially as easy to sell as Montblanc.

We have one local Pen shop here that is good and I overheard a conversation between the clerk and a customer where it was said by the store that Montblanc makes an ok pen but they really aren't that great...so YMMV....

I think that so long as the quality isn't commisurate to the price then you are more likely to see people on boards like this be honest about that....

For example other than the name and possibly some unique styles there is nothing that makes Tiffany silver that good, certainly not better than other similarly made cufflinks or what not....Rolex watches are ok but no better than lower priced Omega or similarly priced IWC IMHO...and I own a Rolex and Omega....Mercedes doesn't make as nice or as reliable of a car as Lexus or BMW.. Ferregamo shoes....Armani suits....and the list goes on.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I have no experience with really high end pens, but Pelikans and Yard-O-Leds always impressed me the most in the medium-high range. My problem with Pelikan is that it's tough to find a subtle design. I'd be embarrassed to be seen carrying most of their offerings.

I use a Parker '51 Aerometric as my go-to pen. You can find them in great condition for $50. They don't have a ton of character, but they are extremely reliable, wet writers. Basically, consider them good replacements for a gel or rollerball pen.

My second most-used pen is a Lamy Studio Extra Fine. It's attractive, subtle, and built like a rock. It's also a fairly wet writer.

Other reliable favorites include: Namiki Vanishing Point (great for annotating), Lamy Safari (super cheap and reliable), Reform 1745 (Pelikan knock off, with a real piston filler, costs about 8 bucks!), Levenger True-Writer (use a slippery ink, because they can be a wee bit dry).

It's worth the money to have a real nibmeister work on your pen. I like to get mine ground to italic shapes. This causes the upstrokes and horizontal strokes to have varying thicknesses--one thing that no rollerball can do. It really makes your handwriting look gorgeous.

Ink is also important. Unfortunately, it's tough to find the best inks in brick and mortar stores. I think the best ink available today is Noodler's. It dries slowly, but it has rich color and it doesn't bleed. My runner-up is Levenger, which ships ink for free. Private Reserve is widely available and looks nice, but doesn't cooperate with all pens. Mont Blanc ink is expensive and ubiquitous, but it's very thin and watery.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Mont Blanc rollerball and although the ink isnt the best, the pen themselves are beautiful. In my opinion a G2 ultrafine point writes better.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I use Pelikan fountain pens, and carry at least three with me daily - one inked in blue/black, one in black, and one in red.


----------



## chucklehead (Apr 27, 2007)

cartier or delta would be nice. MB pens are a bit unimaginative.



rbstc123 said:


> I have been looking at the Mont Blanc pens in the $300 range. Are they really worth
> 
> Thoughts / Comments.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

chucklehead said:


> cartier or delta would be nice. MB pens are a bit unimaginative.


I have a Cartier Diablo. It looks nice, but it's my worst pen for writing, by far. I've taken it out of rotation. Looks nice though.


----------



## trekracer20 (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're willing to wait a couple weeks, I would strongly suggest looking at the restored vintage pens that Richard Binder has on his site www.richardspens.com

I got the striated Parker Duofold for $86, and have several other Pelikans, Montblancs, Watermans, and others. I'm a big fan of Pelikan, but I like the vintage Parkers a lot too.

If you have to have a new pen, I'd look at Pelikan, Namiki, and Waterman the hardest. There's nothing _wrong_ with Montblancs, it's just that to anyone who cares about pens, you'll look like kind of a tool. They'll ask you where your submariner and BMW are.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I received one from my company as a gift. It's around somewhere. I use those telescoping pens on a daily basis, they get small to stow away and they work and when they are done I pick up another if I need. Expensive pens are ok if you really need one, I would rather buy and expensive guitar, although more than $300.

I have this one coming in, don't ask what it is costing, and if it stays I will be slightly insane.

https://www.guitarsetc.net/guitar_acou/martin_apr08_000-18_Authentic.html


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

trekracer20 said:


> If you're willing to wait a couple weeks, I would strongly suggest looking at the restored vintage pens that Richard Binder has on his site www.richardspens.com
> 
> I got the striated Parker Duofold for $86, and have several other Pelikans, Montblancs, Watermans, and others. I'm a big fan of Pelikan, but I like the vintage Parkers a lot too.
> 
> If you have to have a new pen, I'd look at Pelikan, Namiki, and Waterman the hardest. There's nothing _wrong_ with Montblancs, it's just that to anyone who cares about pens, you'll look like kind of a tool. They'll ask you where your submariner and BMW are.


Richard Binder - What a great service! I bought a Pelikan from him and specified a bespoke nib - wide with a heavy ink flow. Great service and a guy who knows his stuff.

Don't bother with a MB - I have a 146 and have never used it! Partly because I like a wide nib and it is a medium. The cost to exchange the nib is crica £120!

I have a MB biro which is ok for casual - until the resin body cracked. They are fragile if dropped!


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

I use my Mont Blanc Diplomat differently than most have noted, namely in a MB desk holder -- I think it's striking. It's a broad nib and is my signature pen. It also reminds me of the place & time I bought it -- Paris, when the U.S. Diplomats were all 14K nibs and the French Diplomats were 18K. Now they're all 18K.

I carry either a Parker (the MacArthur big red), Aurora, Waterman, or Lamy fountain pen, or my sterling Mont Blanc ballpoint.

Pens are like cars -- the cheap ones write and run, but the expensive ones do it with panache.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

One word.....Sailor. 

A writer's pen... Their porcelain pens are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ I have never seen/heard of a "Sailor" pen. Do you have an online source for them or perhaps a picture? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chucklehead (Apr 27, 2007)

JayJay said:


> I have a Cartier Diablo. It looks nice, but it's my worst pen for writing, by far. I've taken it out of rotation. Looks nice though.


the best pen I've ever bought (for reliability) is a stainless steel parker jotter.
completely bullet proof pen.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I have a Cartier Diablo. It looks nice, but it's my worst pen for writing, by far. I've taken it out of rotation. Looks nice though.


My Diablo is sitting in its box. I didn't like the way it writes at all.

My favorite pen was a Parker Sonnet, sterling silver with the "Fougere" design. Beautiful pen, wrote well. I lost it when I moved three years ago so I'm hoping that some day I'll find it again.


----------



## Euston40 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the Meisterstuck Classique fountain pen in platinum. While I love the pen, it's not really practical as an everyday writing instrument. If you're going to go Mont Blanc - and wish to use it every day - I'd suggest instead going with a rollerball.


----------



## Canaletto (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a Mont Blanc rollerball that I never use--it just doesn't write particularly well.

(Of course, I obtained it by finding it on the floor of the hallway while I was in college so, for all I know, it could be a fake.)


My daily pen is a Rotring Jazz rollerball (since discontinued, I think?) which is very comfortable, writes nicely, and looks very sleek and modern without looking flashy. And it was far from being expensive.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Canaletto said:


> I have a Mont Blanc rollerball that I never use--it just doesn't write particularly well.
> 
> (Of course, I obtained it by finding it on the floor of the hallway while I was in college so, for all I know, it could be a fake.)
> 
> My daily pen is a Rotring Jazz rollerball (since discontinued, I think?) which is very comfortable, writes nicely, and looks very sleek and modern without looking flashy. And it was far from being expensive.


Go to Staples and put an $11 refill in it and you know it wont be fake !


----------



## DuMont (May 25, 2008)

Buy what you like and what moves you. If your decision is based on waht makes other people happy, then you are a slave to the sheeple.

Using a fine pen is a symbolic reminder to me to put my best into my work, and to enjoy life. The nice things that I own enhance my experience of life. 

Some people feel guilt or have an underlying belief around unworthiness which shows up in their comments about how much attention can and should be brought upon them by what they own, and what is "wasteful" or "unnecessary". This is nothing more than worshipping your self-limiting programming. Buy what you enjoy. Buy 2 pens, a MB and something else, and then you won't have to have "only one."

Many good recs for places to shop have already come up...nibs.com, fountainpenhospital.com, joon.com, swisherpens.


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a passion for fountain pens and have five in my normal rotation:

Parker 51 - Black body and rolled gold top - med nib - circa 1950
Parker 51 - Burgundy body and ss top - fine nib - circa 1950
Parker Duofold Centennial - Lt Ed - med nib
MB Boheme Platimum - Fine nib - med nib
MB 149 - x-broad nib - my signature pen

Out of all of them, I prefer the Parker 51's. Both have been reconditioned, bought on ebay for less than £50 each, and a dream to write with. That's what I'd buy if I didn't already have two! Otherwise, it would probably be an Edson.


----------

